# ‘Enough already’: Pennsylvania judge sets alleged rioters’ bail at $1 million



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> LANCASTER, PA - Apparently one judge based out of Pennsylvania is not all for alleged rioters getting locked up and then being able to snag bail just in time for the next staged riot.
> 
> After 13 alleged rioters, 12 adults and one juvenile, were arrested following the September 14th riots in Lancaster, Magisterial District Judge Bruce A. Roth set nine of the adults' bail amounts at $1 million.


'Enough already': Pennsylvania judge sets alleged rioters' bail at $1 million

I bet smiley in the upper left corner isn't smiling anymore. Though in the least surprising news ever, the Lt Governor (who looks as douchetastic as you can imagine) and the ACLU are calling it unconstitutional.

Lancaster protesters bail set to $1 million, prompts Pennsylvania Lt Gov to call amount "blatantly unconstitutional"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The country has become a sewer and the shit is floating in and out of jail. Nice to know a new Ed Norton is around to help clean the sewer up. God Bless Judge Roth.

How many folks were baffled by the Ed Norton reference? Show of hands?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> The country has become a sewer and the shit is floating in and out of jail. Nice to know a new Ed Norton is around to help clean the sewer up. God Bless Judge Roth.
> 
> How many folks were baffled by the Ed Norton reference? Show of hands?


OK, once I stopped thinking Edward Norton........


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

BLM/Antifa done fucked up bad. Lancaster city is a shithole but Lancaster County is the polar opposite: An area of rolling green hills, historic towns and villages, Amish farms, and anyone there who is NOT Amish is a God-fearing, gun loving, police supporting Republican. BLM is NOT going to find many allies there, and the county government is NOT going to play nicely with them.
I highly doubt that cop lives in the city. But if BLM/Antifa heads out to the surrounding towns looking for him, it could be the last mistake they ever make; they will be outnumbered and surrounded.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)




----------

